# My first clapton build !



## morras (28/4/16)

Howzit all

So i plucked up the courage to do my first clapton build on my Griffin.....

Did a 2.5 mm 8 turn with geek vape 26 ga + 32 ga , build came to 0.46.

Had the usual leaking at first - took it out and removed some more wick , even though if thought i used very little to start with and voila , no leaking and it produces oodles of vapor and great flavor.

The picks on here is how it was wicked when it leaked - didn't take picks after taking more wick out , please look at it and let me know if it is really to much wick ?

Every time i wick the griffin i use less cotton but every time it seems like it is still to much !!!

All comments and advice will be greatly appreciated.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## GreenyZA (28/4/16)

morras said:


> Howzit all
> 
> So i plucked up the courage to do my first clapton build on my Griffin.....
> 
> ...


Very neat build! I don't know the Griffin but I do understand the frustration with the leaking. I'm still trying to figure this out on the Crius as well. Aome builds dont leak at all and then I change the build and it starts leaking... All I can say ia all the best... And post your findings to help others. 
Your build looks really good though, nothing wrong with the wiring skills here!


----------



## morras (29/4/16)

Thanks !
My problem with the leaking is directly linked to my wicking , I need to learn that there is no such thing as to little cotton .......
Building I think is the easy part, wicking is an art.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (29/4/16)

Nice build bud, looks neat and glows like a dream ! Enjoy the fire


----------



## Clouder (29/4/16)

Very Nice @morras


----------



## zadiac (29/4/16)

Very nice build! I think we can expect some nice creations from you in the future

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (29/4/16)

Lovely looking coil @morras!
Enjoy
Hope you get the wicking and leaking sorted out. It is quite an art, sometimes a mysterious one


----------



## Naeem_M (1/5/16)

Hey @morras

Clapton FTW! Love the build you have there. Really wanna get a clapton on my Griffin.

Your wick looks good. I only had the Griffin leak twice. The first time I wicked it and then just last night when I topped up my juice and forgot to close the air holes!

I generally cut my cotton just past that ring that you can screw out of the deck at a slight angle.
Then fluff it from the centre out. Put some liquid through the centre of the fluff and over the coil.

Close her up, close the air holes and fill the tank. You don't really need ALOT of cotton.

I tried making a Clapton coil last night (22awg Kanthal with 26awg SS 316)
The drill was just too fast and the wire wasn't wrapping around the 22awg evenly ... I'll have to give it another go soon 

Cheers


----------

